# what machine to buy



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

ive decided to buy a mchine. i need your help since ive never embroidered anything before. 

heres what im looking for. i want to be able to do hats, and polos. maybe the back of some jackets. i dont want to end up with a limited machine. im not looking for a multiple head machine, single head should be good. 

i have been looking at tajima, but they are a bit pricey. but it seems like thats the way to go. 

i doubt i will have to much time to learn software, between screen printing, heat transfers, signs, and other services we offer, im surprised i even have time to go to the bathroom. so my question is can i just use one of those online digitizing services and be ok, what are the draw backs of that. i mean i dont think it could be that easy, what other obstacles im i facing. or is it that easy, have someone digitize place my shirt on the hoop and push start. 

i have also read maintenance is a big issue, im mechanically inclined so im hoping that will help

i know i say i dont have time to learn new software, but im sure i am, just making excuses i guess


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

If you're looking for a single head embroidery machine to add to your shop, Tajima and Baruden are awesome. But, you are right, a little pricey. I started with a Brother PR600 6 needle and had a lemon. It was not heavy enough to do the volume of work I needed. I went to the Happy Voyager and now have 2 and absolutely love them! The price was right and I do all the maintenace myself. Glad to say, there hasn't been much maintenance needed. You can go to texmac.com and take a look at them. I've been very "happy" with my Happy's!

Suzette70


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

what kind of learning curve is there involved, can i be up in runing in a week, with quality, or at least decent work

any books you can reccomend

any forums othere then this one


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, all my learning has been trial and error. The only book I ever used was the user's manual. With good digitizing, all you really need to know is proper placement, what type of backing for different applications, needle type, etc. Whoever you buy from should offer a training session. But, like I said, most is trial and error. I know plenty of people who do embroidery and never had a background for such. This forum and others like it are a great place for feed back and tips.

Suzette70


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

thanx................i just started my crash coarse. i have three years worth of articles to read, from printwear and impressions. i knew i should have been reading them, instead of just reaing the screen printing stuff. not to mention i will be reading alot here on the embroidery section of the forums. 

when i purchase in the next month or so i will be looking at tajima, toyota, happy, and swf. any others i should look into, how is the support with happy


----------



## suzette70 (Dec 19, 2007)

The support with Happy, when I have had to use it is great. David Middleton knows his stuff. I also like they have step by step instructions on the website on how to set timing and other malfunctions. I've never sent 1 of my machines in for repair. When I have had something go wrong, which has not been often, I've been able to find a fix on their website or call support and fix it over the phone. I have never owned an SWF embroidery machine, but I have 2 of their DTG Kiosks and their tech support is awesome also. I believe the SWF machines may be a little heavier duty than the Happy's. I like the looks of their quick change hat hoop attachment. I've thought of buying one of their embroidery machines. But, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Stitches magazine is devoted to embroidery, you may want to go on their website and get a subscription. Also, screenprintinguniversity.com has an embroidery section on their forum. Hope all this helps. Good luck!

Suzette70


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

it does help, i just dont want to make the same mistake i did when i bought my screen printing equipment. i had to replace my press for a good one. i want a good embroidery machine even if its a little expensive, and since it will be a single head, i will be using that for everything, and hopefully alot. i want it to be able to last


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

amp267 said:


> when i purchase in the next month or so i will be looking at tajima, toyota, happy, and swf. any others i should look into, how is the support with happy


Barudan is worth considering. It is probably the most expensive but well worth the cost. Support is very good.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

WE have used Tajima equipment for the past 20 years, and have been very satisfied with the equipment, as well as support from Hirsch Intl. I believe that Hirsch also offers classes on basic embroidery procedures. Both Hirsch & Barudan will be the most expensive, but are also considered to be the "professional" machines. If all you are considering is single head for now, then SWF or Happy should be sufficient at a lower cost. Watch out for the "portable" type single heads, their jacket back size range is only about 11" x 11". Best to get the full size single heads that offer a larger embroidery area. Also, if you can get a machine that offers a control head with a screen to see your design would be helpful. Most machines offer a memory for storing designs that you use the most, and the screen helps to make sure you're pulling up the correct design.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

does this seem like a good deal, any reason not to buy this. 

Hirsch - Tajima Embroidery Equipment - MHM Screen Printing Equipment - Seit Textile Lasers - Pulse Embroidery Software


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

This is a great little machine....we had one before it was lost in Hurricane Katrina. It's a great starter machine for someone just getting into embroidery. The only limitation has to do with jacket backs. You're pretty much limited to a 11" x 11" area, which is somewhat sufficient for most designs. Otherwise, you should get good service from it, and the price of $9,995 is really great....we paid $14,000 for ours back in 2005, so they really have come down in price. (just make sure this a new machine, not refurbished).
Also, you will keep this model even when you move up into a multi head, as you'll always need a single head machine for digitizing proofs, small quantity runs, and names. I see NO reason NOT to jump on this deal, unless the machine is refurbished. If so, then the $9,995 price would be a bit high.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

*The only limitation has to do with jacket backs. You're pretty much limited to a 11" x 11" area, which is somewhat sufficient for most designs.*

this is what there add says, maybe they expanded there sew area.

*Extra Large Sewing Field*
19.5" x 14" sewing field lets the NEO2 take on the big jobs! Full backs and fronts are no problem for this compact machine. 


do you know how easy it is to switch from caps to polos, and vice versa


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

OK, they must have changed the model to allow for a larger sewing field. It's fairly easy to switch back from caps to polos (tubular frame), takes about 5-10 minutes. I would recommend if running heavy jackets to put some type of table under where the jacket hangs to support the weight of the jacket, so that the entire weight of the jacket is not hanging all off the jacket frame. Some of these heavier jackets will cause the frame to pop lose during embroidery unless somehow supported from below. Light weight flannel jackets are OK.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

fdsales said:


> OK, they must have changed the model to allow for a larger sewing field. It's fairly easy to switch back from caps to polos (tubular frame), takes about 5-10 minutes. I would recommend if running heavy jackets to put some type of table under where the jacket hangs to support the weight of the jacket, so that the entire weight of the jacket is not hanging all off the jacket frame. Some of these heavier jackets will cause the frame to pop lose during embroidery unless somehow supported from below. Light weight flannel jackets are OK.


thats why some machines have the table underneath. always wondered that. thanx for your advice


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, that's why I prefer the standard single head machine rather than than the portable type, unless you plan on bringing the machine to a trade show or on the road, then, of course, you would need the portable model. We brought our Neo to a trade show once....was a fair amount of work, as the machine is bolted to the stand, so have to remove it from the stand before placing in the vehicle, and then reattaching to the stand once at the show, and vice versa. Also, at almost 200 lbs, it takes 2 strong people to get it in & out of the vehicle, so take that into consideration if you plan to travel with it. Also if you plan to bring to a trade show, make sure you have a really good surge protector, as electrical surges & spikes could damage the circuit boards. Not a bad idea to have one at your permanent place also. Otherwise, it's still a great starter machine to get into embroidery.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

*that's why I prefer the standard single head machine rather than than the portable type*

is this a standard single head or portable. excuse the newbie question. i dont need a portable machine. it will stay in my shop at all times


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

The NEO2 for the $9,995 price is the portable machine without the table. If you want the standard machine, it's the model 1501 which is priced higher, I think about $13-$14k. Double check the Hirsch web site and view all the single head models. If you're on a budget, then the NEO2 portable machine would still be a good choice as a starter machine.


----------

